
Clear Coffee – The First Colorless Coffee - snake117
http://clrcff.com/
======
paulrpotts
Why? WHY? WHYYYYYYY????

Was the world full of people demanding this, shading their eyes, casting their
gazes this way and that, searching the horizon desperately, wailing "if only
coffee was transparent!" Did I miss that?

The only possible application I can think of is that I'd have been able to
drink coffee when I was doing the colon cleanse prior to a colonoscopy...

~~~
jaclaz
Naaah, none of those.

The actual (presumably) reason is stated here:

[http://clrcff.com/65-2/](http://clrcff.com/65-2/)

>If you are looking for a refreshing coffee but you want to keep your smile
white, then Clear Coffee is perfect for you!

AND think a bit how disruptive this can be.

How much would this affect the market of whitening toothpaste (and to a lesser
extent the employment level of dental hygienists)?

